# Lost Paddle on Clear Creek, Black Rock



## sarkfish (May 21, 2005)

I lost a Werner bent shaft paddle, white shaft with blue blades, on the Narrows rapid of the Black Rock section. If found please call me at 303-434-2738 (cell) or 303-469-2352 (home). The number on the paddle is my parent's so if you call that it will still get to me. 
Mark


----------

